# canadian version of VXUS?



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

VXUS seems to be pretty good for international/emerging markets. i see it suggested in some 'couch potato' portfolios. does this really matter that it's purchased in US dollars?

is it better to find a canadian alternative? btw, i don't have USD so i'd be purchasing.


----------

